# Cool tube Glass?



## widowmaker (Apr 16, 2008)

Does anyone know of any glass tubing that can be used for a cool tube.  The Bake a round ones are kinda pricey, and the Hurrican Glass at Hobby lobby isnt big enough.  Thanks


----------



## Fretless (Apr 16, 2008)

There's hurricane glass large enough for a 600watt bulb at Michael's Crafts, and probably any similar arts and crafts store.


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 16, 2008)

Yea, cool, well they closed down our micheals,  but Ill look around for another crafts store tomorrow.


----------



## IRISH (Apr 17, 2008)

i seen those bake-a-rounds on e-bay dirt cheap, under $10...


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 17, 2008)

really, i look all day yesterday, couldent find one under 30 buck with shipping.


----------



## Firepower (Apr 17, 2008)

what ate these bake-arounds?


----------



## brushybill (Apr 17, 2008)

bake arounds are cylindrical pieces of pyrex used for baking bread


----------



## headband (Apr 17, 2008)

they are perfect to use as cool tubes, since pyrex glass pretty much wont break under heat.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 18, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance, but what are you guys talking about? They make "enclosures" that cool the bulbs? I am VERY interested.

Links?


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, went to Micheals at a  nearby town and found some hurricane glass that is perfect, thanks for the help


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Pardon my ignorance, but what are you guys talking about? They make "enclosures" that cool the bulbs? I am VERY interested.
> 
> Links?


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23982
here's a link to a DIY one, posted by our esteemed member barefootbob. This one happens to be made with a globe for a lantern.(hurricane glass) but "bake arounds" can be used exactly the same way, or there are 'factory' built units, I think.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2008)

It is an absolutely fantastic addition to about any setup.. IMO. Even a simple vented hood does extreemly well at reducing heat and allowing you to get the lights 'close'.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 19, 2008)

I run 6" aircooled rioght now, but it is allways good to see how others cool their systems.


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2008)

ahhh.. then you aren't unfamiliar with the 'concept', only the "name"..


----------

